# Snow Stake With Names & Numbers on them



## POWER STROKE (Oct 23, 2010)

I seen a few people on here and around my area with snow stakes/markers with their name and phone numbers on them. I was wondering if any body knows where they can be purchased.

Thanks in advance for any help


----------



## Greenscape USA (Dec 31, 2009)

go buy some bright colored duck tape, and a sharpie. you'll be good to go Thumbs Up


----------



## MidcoastMainiac (Aug 27, 2009)

go buy some bright colored duck tape, and a sharpie. you'll be good to go Thumbs Up[/

:laughing::laughing::laughing:


----------



## CCL LLC (Jun 28, 2011)

POWER STROKE;1326645 said:


> I seen a few people on here and around my area with snow stakes/markers with their name and phone numbers on them. I was wondering if any body knows where they can be purchased.
> 
> Thanks in advance for any help


Lowcostmarkers.com

I saw theres the other day


----------



## MikeRi24 (Dec 21, 2007)

2 things I see wrong with that:

1) it would take a LONG time to stencil all those stakes, especially for something that I see as somewhat disposable

2) Theres always that neighbor thats pissed cuz u made too much noise at 3 in the morning or is not happy with the way you staked the snow at the curb or something else thats really none of their business yet feels the need to complain about it.


----------



## MRHORSEPOWER1 (Dec 10, 2008)

I just got my driveway markers (biz name and phone number) done at Alternative Advertising. My package just arrived this week. Nice job. Go to www.alternativead.com and ask for Brian Habeth, his number is 262-670-5556. Paul V. (Neige) referred me to him. I'm very happy with mine and I'm ready to stake them all over town this weekend. Thank you very much Neige!!!


----------



## Neige (Jan 29, 2008)

MRHORSEPOWER1;1327335 said:


> I just got my driveway markers (biz name and phone number) done at Alternative Advertising. My package just arrived this week. Nice job. Go to www.alternativead.com and ask for Brian Habeth, his number is 262-670-5556. Paul V. (Neige) referred me to him. I'm very happy with mine and I'm ready to stake them all over town this weekend. Thank you very much Neige!!!


Right on Thumbs Up, show us some pics please.


----------



## MRHORSEPOWER1 (Dec 10, 2008)

Neige;1327350 said:


> Right on Thumbs Up, show us some pics please.


Here ya go. Thanks again Neige!


----------



## Bigsnowny (Sep 28, 2009)

Look Great! How are supported in the ground? what size are they?


----------



## MRHORSEPOWER1 (Dec 10, 2008)

Bigsnowny;1327975 said:


> Look Great! How are supported in the ground? what size are they?


Thanks Bigsnowy,

Install driveway marker stakes in the ground first and then the signs slide right in. The signs are 4"x48".


----------



## Neige (Jan 29, 2008)

We use fiberglass stakes, they should be 5 feet tall and at least 5/16 in diameter. This year I am going with 3/8 diameter hoping they hold at little more steady. The signs are 4 feet tall by 4 inches wide. You can also get them in 3 inch widths. I made a quick video, its not great but you get the idea.


----------



## Bigsnowny (Sep 28, 2009)

Thanks Paul, Thats what I thought they would be like. I'm going to be making mine this week.


----------



## REAPER (Nov 23, 2004)

While they may be nice for advertising how many calls do you really get off the stakes? 
What I have found is it gives every Tom,Dick and Harry a number to call for the scratch they have in the car to blame someone for while asking for your insurance info to fix it.


----------



## MRHORSEPOWER1 (Dec 10, 2008)

Neige;1328190 said:


> We use fiberglass stakes, they should be 5 feet tall and at least 5/16 in diameter. This year I am going with 3/8 diameter hoping they hold at little more steady. The signs are 4 feet tall by 4 inches wide. You can also get them in 3 inch widths. I made a quick video, its not great but you get the idea.


Crap...I used 4' tall stakes. I had no idea it was suppose to be 5' tall. Brian from Alternative Ad ordered them for me. I put them in about 2 feet away from street curb. Is that too close? I was kind of worried about that. This is my first year with driveway marker signs. I noticed in that video that you guys used special kind of stake pounding thingy which looks real simple and quick. Where did you get that or was that homemade? I wish I have one like yours instead of getting blister on my damn hand going through 2 gloves yesterday LOL!


----------



## Bigsnowny (Sep 28, 2009)

A length of black iron pipe with a cap is what I use and think thats what Paul's guys are using too.


----------



## Grassman09 (Mar 18, 2009)

MRHORSEPOWER1;1328468 said:


> Crap...I used 4' tall stakes. I had no idea it was suppose to be 5' tall. Brian from Alternative Ad ordered them for me. I put them in about 2 feet away from street curb. Is that too close? I was kind of worried about that. This is my first year with driveway marker signs. I noticed in that video that you guys used special kind of stake pounding thingy which looks real simple and quick. Where did you get that or was that homemade? I wish I have one like yours instead of getting blister on my damn hand going through 2 gloves yesterday LOL!


Go to home depot get a piece piece of 1/2" gas pipe 4' long I think get one end threaded (if its not already I know they sell the pipes in pre cut threaded lengths as well as full 12') and get a 1/2" galvanized pipe. Paul gave me one of those with my order of poles last year works great.


----------



## MRHORSEPOWER1 (Dec 10, 2008)

Grassman09;1328502 said:


> Go to home depot get a piece piece of 1/2" gas pipe 4' long I think get one end threaded (if its not already I know they sell the pipes in pre cut threaded lengths as well as full 12') and get a 1/2" galvanized pipe. Paul gave me one of those with my order of poles last year works great.


Gotcha! Thanks Grassman! I'm going out there to buy some stuff to make one tomorrow.


----------



## Neige (Jan 29, 2008)

REAPER;1328467 said:


> While they may be nice for advertising how many calls do you really get off the stakes?
> What I have found is it gives every Tom,Dick and Harry a number to call for the scratch they have in the car to blame someone for while asking for your insurance info to fix it.


We get an amazing amount of calls, its the best return on our advertising buck we can get. Remember its advertising 6 months of the year, and the bonus it helps your drivers find your customers and know where the drive ends and grass starts. Hey Reaper don't Tom, Dick and Harry already know who is plowing out their drives. I would hope they do not need signs to tell them that.



Grassman09;1328502 said:


> Go to home depot get a piece piece of 1/2" gas pipe 4' long I think get one end threaded (if its not already I know they sell the pipes in pre cut threaded lengths as well as full 12') and get a 1/2" galvanized pipe. Paul gave me one of those with my order of poles last year works great.


Thanks Grassman, you can find these pipes at any hardware store. MrHorsepower you may want to change your poles for 5 foot, and reuse the 4 foot ones to point out obstacles and Twists and turns in drive. The reason I say this is that once you start snow blowing, and you blow snow on that nice new sign you got, its going to snap right above where your pin ends. I recommend getting 5 foot, and driving them 12 inches into the ground. That's why we use a 4 foot pipe to drive them in, when the end of the pipe touches the grass your at the right height. At first its tricky to drive the stakes in straight, but its important otherwise your signs will be crooked. If you can get 3/8 diameter poles, they will be better than 5/16 diameter. Sorry I thought I had mentioned this at some other time.


----------



## ry_rock (Jul 21, 2011)

Neige,
Do you make your own stakes or where do you get yours from. Thanks for all the info!!


----------



## IMAGE (Oct 21, 2007)

Neige;1328190 said:


> We use fiberglass stakes, they should be 5 feet tall and at least 5/16 in diameter. This year I am going with 3/8 diameter hoping they hold at little more steady. The signs are 4 feet tall by 4 inches wide. You can also get them in 3 inch widths. I made a quick video, its not great but you get the idea.


Rye doesnt look like he's having any fun. Give the kid a beer!


----------



## iceman1 (Aug 10, 2011)

I can get you snow stakes. We sell custom printed oversized stakes that look like large irrigation stakes. Quanity Discounts but they start 1000 for $200. That is 20 cents each. We sell these in the cincinnati market and use personally over 15,000 in our lots. they work great and are a great marketing tool. get a quote [email protected]


----------



## dmcarpentry (Aug 30, 2008)

Neige;1328190 said:


> We use fiberglass stakes, they should be 5 feet tall and at least 5/16 in diameter. This year I am going with 3/8 diameter hoping they hold at little more steady. The signs are 4 feet tall by 4 inches wide. You can also get them in 3 inch widths. I made a quick video, its not great but you get the idea.


Where do you get your 5/16 x 60 inch stakes ?


----------



## Neige (Jan 29, 2008)

dmcarpentry;1331606 said:


> Where do you get your 5/16 x 60 inch stakes ?


I get them from lowcostmarkers http://www.lowcostmarkers.com/ tell them Paul sent you


----------



## REAPER (Nov 23, 2004)

Neige;1329207 said:


> We get an amazing amount of calls, its the best return on our advertising buck we can get. Remember its advertising 6 months of the year, and the bonus it helps your drivers find your customers and know where the drive ends and grass starts. Hey Reaper don't Tom, Dick and Harry already know who is plowing out their drives. I would hope they do not need signs to tell them that.


For drives I see this as being true. That probably works a lot better then flag/wave downs for sure. payup

I was talking about commercial lots. We had a couple of calls last year from lots and when asked where they got the phone # they said the markers in the lot.


----------



## pdmissle (Oct 6, 2010)

Neige;1331630 said:


> I get them from lowcostmarkers http://www.lowcostmarkers.com/ tell them Paul sent you


Paul I see they offer clip on flags, have you tried any of these? What are they made of and how do they hold up?


----------



## kcress31 (Sep 20, 2009)

I just picked up an order from alternative advertising and will be installing them tomorrow. I am very happy with the quality of the markers.


----------



## Neige (Jan 29, 2008)

pdmissle;1346786 said:


> Paul I see they offer clip on flags, have you tried any of these? What are they made of and how do they hold up?


There good, I just find them small. I tried for several years to sell thin in Quebec, but everyone here goes with the coroplast signs.



kcress31;1347121 said:


> I just picked up an order from alternative advertising and will be installing them tomorrow. I am very happy with the quality of the markers.


I saw them just before they got shipped. they looked great. 
Steve and Dan yours are going out tomorrow. Thumbs Up


----------

